# Wires Hanging Down On Suspension



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone know what these wires do and whether this is the way they should be installed? I'm guessing they are for the brakes but I do not see them but on one side.








2016 210-TRS


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Those are indeed for the brakes. The wires probably transverse to the brakes on the other side inside the axle. Do you see any wires on the opposite side that exit the axle and attach to the back of the brake drums?


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes they are the brake wires. I feel they could be installed better, however there is not much difference than how they were installed on my previous trailer (2004 Cherokee Lite). And yes they are susceptible to damage. I found when we got back from Alaska two years ago, that the wire to the rear axle had broken off at the connector where it is split to the front axle. It was an easy fix to repair the wires---but how long did i have no brakes on that back axle ???? Marcel.


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

H2oSprayer said:


> Those are indeed for the brakes. The wires probably transverse to the brakes on the other side inside the axle. Do you see any wires on the opposite side that exit the axle and attach to the back of the brake drums?


I haven't looked carefully, but I will as soon as it dries out around here. I'm too old to be crawling around in mud. Thanks


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

MJV said:


> Yes they are the brake wires. I feel they could be installed better, however there is not much difference than how they were installed on my previous trailer (2004 Cherokee Lite). And yes they are susceptible to damage. I found when we got back from Alaska two years ago, that the wire to the rear axle had broken off at the connector where it is split to the front axle. It was an easy fix to repair the wires---but how long did i have no brakes on that back axle ???? Marcel.


Thanks. I'm going to secure them better than that. There is just too much that can go wrong the way that is.


----------

